# TTOC under avatar



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Folks
I got my sig strip all set up, but was wondering how you get the TTOC badge under your avatar? 
I see this all over the place, but mine still shows 2 stars & the number of posts I've made.
Is there a bit of code I need to paste in?
Ta
Jof


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Drop Nick / Nem a PM and he will be able to do this for you.

Its just a matter of him adding you to a user group 

Paul


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

All done - thanks!
jof


----------

